
China Will Close 1,000 Coal Mines as Industry Continues to Sputter - testrun
http://www.desmogblog.com/2016/02/23/china-will-close-1-000-coal-mines-industry-continues-sputter
======
hlfcoding
This is great news, at least better than proposing a giant vent system.

